# 3.5 month old rebellious WGSD! PLEASE HELP!



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey everyone! I very recently got a little WGSD and have several questions and concerns that I needed some help with. 

3 days ago I got little Ava from a very responsible breeder, she and 5 other pups were up for adoption. While already we've had some good times, the bad fills the majority. Please bear with me as I explain, I'm really hoping I can get some help because I need it:

1) She doesn't listen to her name even though for virtually every sentence I've said to her, I start AND end with "Ava". While i definitely understand that it's only her 3rd day here, I think a lack of focus is to be blamed as I have a very difficult time maintaining eye contact with her too. She didn't have a name prior to this. 

2) She doesn't stop following me. Every step I take is followed by her little paws running behind me. I can't even go to the bathroom with her whining and crying at the door. If I'm working at my computer table, she will be under it, and if I'm having a nap on my bed she'll jump up (I'll put her whining-self down and we'll repeat this 2-3 times every time until she lays next to my bed) ... from both my bed and table, her crate is only 4 meters away and I'd like her to lay down in there. How can I encourage that? I've been crate training her since day 1 and have been associating her crate with positives (treats, toys, a warm little blanket etc) but still she doesn't stay in there, only momentarily to finish the new treat and accepting the petting and then she'll run out. The only time I've closed the crate is at night, ofcourse she cries in there and I lay down next to her on the floor and sleep so she doesn't feel abandoned. 

3) She has no sense of basic command or focus even with treat-teasing? I'm not trying to teach her anything other than "sit" for now and she can't do that either  

4) A very big positive is that she hasn't eliminated at all inside, she is not house trained but you wouldn't believe it if I hadn't told you.. I'm trying to take notes on her eating/eliminating pattern. Sometimes she takes upwards of 40 minutes to "hurry up" though, is there any way I can get her to do her business faster?

5) As a student, I live in a house with 5 other guys and whenever she hears the door open or someone walking towards my room, she'll perk her eyes up, stay deadly focused in the direction of the door and look at me then hide behind me and bark. But as soon as she sees them, she'll run up to them and her tail will start waggin and everythings okay again. How can I control her barking? (as i write this she just did this exact thing word for word)

I'm looking forward to this journey with her but I need solid advice here. Thanks a million!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

1) Have you *trained* her her name? It's really easy. Get some treats, or even her dog food and do this at mealtime. Say her name and give her a treat/kibble. Do this about 40 times in a row, 2-3 times a day and she will know her name in a few days. After a few days of this, say her name and then wait a second for her to look at you and then give the treat and again keep doing this over and over, several times a day. Dogs are not people, they have no preconceived knowledge that they will be addressed by a name let alone know what the name is. Using a dog's name is basically teaching a "come" and "focus" command in one, using the name as the command. That's how it is to the dog, and we know dogs aren't born knowing "come" or "focus" either.

2) Welcome to owning a GSD! You will just have to physically confine her. I would do this several times a day even if you are around. Don't tip-toe around her either. She will probably throw little fits at first but she needs to learn her world is not going to end because she can't be underfoot 24/7.

3) You've had her 3 days and she's a baby. No one would expect her to have mastered any commands yet even if she were obedience champion material.

4) If she likes being outside, make sure when she goes you *don't* catch her and bring her right in. Reward her by going for having free time or play time outside, otherwise if she thinks going potty = fun's over she will take her time.

5) I would not make a big fuss over this. Don't pet her or do anything that might reward/affirm her fearful behavior. When she goes out to see your friends make sure they are praising her and being nice to her. If she hides behind you I would just say "no" in a neutral voice and then call out to the person in a friendly voice to demonstrate to her that it is someone you consider a friend.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also please understand you are dealing with a baby. She is not being rebellious; she has no idea who you are and what you want. At this stage she needs to learn to trust you and that you are the bearer of all food, treats, toys, and all things fun. Often what people mistake as "rebellion" in puppies are really calming signals. "Calming signals" mean the dog is stressed out and is showing us behaviors that dogs use to communicate stress and submission (looking away, looking down, yawning, getting up and walking away...). To us these look like lack of focus and being rebellious but these are behaviors that *dogs* understand. They aren't born understanding what *we* want and how we expect a dog to behave. If she's not really engaged and responsive yet, focus more on your relationship and less on drilling the obedience.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think it would help too if you could provide some information on your past dogs and puppies and a general location so we might be able to find a dog knowledgeable, dog friendly trainer. 

Welcome to the forum - it sounds like you bought a very nice little puppy. 

You have had her for 3 days so - she should not be "doing" anything really. Eat, sleep, play, getting to know you, and FIVE other people in the house (that's a lot for a pup who it sounds like may have lived outside without a name) is really enough. 

1. Until a dog knows/understands their name - you can replace Ginger with more blah blah:









Because you are adding Ava at the beginning and end of a complex statement, a dog who has no language skills yet, just hears it as part of our verbal diarrhea. Get constipated, talk to her like you would, but pair her name with a treat. Ava treat, Ava, treat, Ava treat, from different locations - if she's investigating something say Ava, and when she turns, treat. 

If a dog has no had a name - and they don't have experience with language, I have seen them struggle/strain to learn what words are moreso than a dog that has been raised with more interaction and language. 

2. She is always going to follow you, this is what dogs do, herding breeds and herding/guarding breeds like GSDs in particular. I am pretty sure if she's given access to you, that it won't be nervous following like now - after she's been taken from the only place she's known for 5 months -that is a long time for puppies in terms of their socialization and development. 

3. No big deal. Again, she's like a kid who never went to preschool or kindergarten and is expected to start first grade. Plus we have no idea how you are teaching a sit - lure up, push down, etc, and this is where a positive puppy class or lessons would probably help a lot. Everyone in the house will need to be consistent or only have you telling her what to do. 

4. If it's taking that long, she's not ready to potty yet - housetraining is not just hard for them, it's hard for us too! Because you want to find the balance between them having enough time to get out without having too much time to stand there and wait for the feeling. It takes time and it sounds like she's doing great so far. 

5. It's good that she will happily approach after being frightened. You can do a couple of things - as you observe the change in her behavior you can start forming a greeting "command" sequence of happy voice, treats, pleasant expectations, oh, I wonder who that is, omg, yay, someone is coming to see us, treat, yay, there they are go say hellooooo! Or get her to focus on you, which would be less of a preference but is another skill to teach. Again, a puppy class can help with that. But she's barking because she's scared, she's looking to you to protect her and you just need to show her that it's all good.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It would be good if you could get the "rebellious" idea out of your head. It's not just inaccurate, it's actually going to get in the way of trying to figure how to communicate with her in a way she can understand. It's not her fault that after _3 days_ she hasn't learned a whole lot yet, and frankly, it's the human who needs to change, not the dog.  Puppies tend to be perfect at being puppies. That's not very convenient for us, so we train them to potty outside rather than whenever the happen to be at the moment, not to bark (unless we want them to), not to dig up the yard, or chew your shoes, or bite at things that move, like your hands and your feet. None of that is going to happen automatically, you need to teach her. If you don't know how, you need to find some good obedience classes that you can enroll in so you can learn how to show her what your expectations of her are. 

If one of your teachers started giving instructions in Russian, would you be rebellious for not doing what he said? Of course not - you don't understand Russian! Your puppy doesn't understand human language, so it's not that different for her than if someone tried to communicate with you in a foreign language.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

1. My pups only a little older than yours (5 months) but at this early stage, you should be teaching her name. I used to just walk around with a handful of treats - you can do this just going about your regular business - and stop, look at your pup, and say her name, treat. Do this repeatedly. If she is across the room or comes up to you and looks at you, repeat. Or play a really easy game of hide and seek (I just "hid" behind a couch in the middle of my living room- no place hard and call her name, treat her when she comes. Or call her between you and another person using her name. Make it the best word she's ever heard. Her name = fun! 

2. You have a GSD - that's what they do!  She isn't used to the crate yet and it will take some time to adjust. Feed her meals in there so she realizes it's a good place. A trick I learned on this website was to cover it with a blanket when I was home. Worked wonders. Mine was throwing crazy fits - actually broke his canine. Put a blanket on it, 5 minutes of fussing and he went to sleep. He's fine now - we dont close the door at night and he still chooses to sleep on it. 

3. Don't worry about teaching commands yet - you've had her 3 days - there will be time for that. Work on gaining her trust and having her adjust to your home. 

4. Do you have two doors? We had that problem and instead of having fun time after he pottied (which seemed to confuse him - do i come out for fun, to chew on stuff, or to potty? what do you want human?) we took him out for 5 minutes, if he didn't go, back in and then out again until he pottied. He eventually got faster once he realized what we expected him to do out there. We used a different door to go out to play so if he went to one door we knew he needed to go and if he went to the other, we knew he just wanted to play. we still have an accident here or there, but they are infrequent and usually by the back door so that's just us stupid humans not paying attention enough. 

Hope it helps. We have a WGSD too! And as frustrating as GSDs can be as pups, they will be big dogs before you know it, so enjoy the puppy stage! I don't have much experience, but that's what I did and I gotta tell you, at 5 months we still have some issues, but all in all, it's so much easier than 3 months. 

And, I gotta ask, where are the photos? I'm sure just poking around this forum you realize that it's required right?


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

First off, thanks for your words of wisdom everyone . I'm obviously new at this trying to be as patient as I can be. 

I think there was a little bit of a mis-communication on my part, when I said "rebellious". I don't know how to explain it but I'll give you a scenario.. : If I want her to not jump on my bed, I put her down... but she will continue to keep trying to jump on my bed EVERY TIME regardless of how many times I put her down and give a stern "NO". All I meant was that she keeps repeating things even though I correct her mistakes multiple times and this is just one example. I'm sorry, I should have picked a better word.

Having said that, I have now started to "train" her name... Some great advice here regarding that... And I'm encouraging her to mingle with my roommates (who love her lots). I think I'll refrain from any commanding for now... but when should I start teaching her to sit? 

I never thought about the 2 door trick, and that will definitely help I think. We do have 2 doors here and I can certainly associate each with a certain type of action. 

Another question: She doesn't like being leashed or pulled around so my roommate told me to leave her leash on while shes walking around inside the house so she can maybe get used to it.... I turned around to work on some homework and when i looked back, she had chewed through her leash??  

Here she is:


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

How did you plan on training? We started using a clicker and I recommend it. You could even start clicking if she ever "offers" a sit instead of trying to formally train. I'd start training once she gets used to you and your house and everything. You are already training her name and proper house behaviors without formally "training" so her brain is probably very busy!

As to her "rebellion" - I know what you mean and we are currently experiencing the same thing with the couch. I would try and get her to get off the bed herself - lure with a fav toy, food reward for getting off or just run away if she likes to follow you. Then you can say good girl or use a clicker when she is getting off (or whatever the behavior is) and start putting a word to it so that she gets what action she should be doing/ you want. 

Our guy wasn't a destructive chewer, so no advice there from me, but I'm sure someone else will chime in. Bitter apple maybe? 

Cute girl though! Those ears!!  Keep at it - it does get better!


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

jessac said:


> How did you plan on training? We started using a clicker and I recommend it. You could even start clicking if she ever "offers" a sit instead of trying to formally train. I'd start training once she gets used to you and your house and everything. You are already training her name and proper house behaviors without formally "training" so her brain is probably very busy!
> 
> As to her "rebellion" - I know what you mean and we are currently experiencing the same thing with the couch. I would try and get her to get off the bed herself - lure with a fav toy, food reward for getting off or just run away if she likes to follow you. Then you can say good girl or use a clicker when she is getting off (or whatever the behavior is) and start putting a word to it so that she gets what action she should be doing/ you want.
> 
> ...



I have thought about clicker training lots and i'll pick one up tomorrow and augment the name teaching with that as well. I don't have a detailed "plan" to train her yet just because she's still so young and has only spent less than half a week here and every couple hours she seems to be in a different mood. Once I can better predict he mood, I will start thinking things through properly.  

My biggest worry is her being scared of little things here and there and my roommates.. I want her to slowly get used to them and socialize with them and play without me being there... 

It's been a pretty tough day today I think


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

elitepilot09 said:


> I have thought about clicker training lots and i'll pick one up tomorrow and augment the name teaching with that as well. I don't have a detailed "plan" to train her yet just because she's still so young and has only spent less than half a week here and every couple hours she seems to be in a different mood. Once I can better predict he mood, I will start thinking things through properly.
> 
> My biggest worry is her being scared of little things here and there and my roommates.. I want her to slowly get used to them and socialize with them and play without me being there...
> 
> It's been a pretty tough day today I think


Sorry you've had a rough day. Honestly, when we first got our pup and it was me and the pup all day for 12 hours and he HATED his crate so I couldn't put him in for too long at a time, there were days my husband would come home, I'd hand him the dog and was sooo over it. It was mentally exhausting at times, so I totally feel your pain. I can't believe we've only really had him for three months though because there is such a marked difference in our communication and his behavior. There was a long time though when I really didn't think it would get better, but persistence and consistency is key. Best of luck to you - this forum is filled with good info - I've learned a lot by lurking! By the way, where are you located? I'm sure someone could chime in with a good puppy class/ trainer as she's a good age to start.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

enroll in a puppy class and find a trainer.


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

jessac said:


> Sorry you've had a rough day. Honestly, when we first got our pup and it was me and the pup all day for 12 hours and he HATED his crate so I couldn't put him in for too long at a time, there were days my husband would come home, I'd hand him the dog and was sooo over it. It was mentally exhausting at times, so I totally feel your pain. I can't believe we've only really had him for three months though because there is such a marked difference in our communication and his behavior. There was a long time though when I really didn't think it would get better, but persistence and consistency is key. Best of luck to you - this forum is filled with good info - I've learned a lot by lurking! By the way, where are you located? I'm sure someone could chime in with a good puppy class/ trainer as she's a good age to start.


Thanks for the encouraging words.. that really goes a long way for me and I appreciate it! I've definitely figured out that consistency is the only solid way to keep things happy and under control. 

I'm located in Waterloo, Ontario, Canada. I'm a student at the University of Waterloo and have been looking around online for classes but so far I've had no luck..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

elitepilot09 said:


> I'm located in Waterloo, Ontario, Canada. I'm a student at the University of Waterloo and have been looking around online for classes but so far I've had no luck..


You might want to edit your profile to include your location. I think we may have some board members near you. You could also start a thread in the Finding a Trainer forum.


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sighhh theres a few trainers I found, but the least expensive one is asking $150 for an hour of class. I can't afford to pay 150 and then be most probably lured into another 100-150 dollar class.. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There may be other options that are more affordable. Like Cassidy's mom mentioned, try a new thread. I believe I've seen other members that are from your area, they may have suggestions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is so cute! Don't expect too much, so you won't get frustrated. Get a flirtpole and wear her out some. 
So stinking cute! :wub:
Hopefully you'll find a great club to train with soon.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Private sessions are much more expensive than group classes or training clubs. Here's the forum where you can start a thread and ask for recommendations: Finding a Good Trainer - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Make sure you put the location in your thread title.  Also, Elisabeth is in Waterloo, Ontario, you could send her a PM: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/43329-elisabeth_00117.html


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This woman is also a board member (Wild Wolf): Dog Training - K9 Instinct - Dog Nutritionist and Dog Trainer in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. K9 Instinct Blog!



> Custom one on one training is $30 per one hour training session!


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

Its funny cause I started searching on kijiji (Canada's craigslist) and it seems people are over-charging to the extreme to say the least. Typically its the opposite! 

Thank you for being such a help guys, I'm gonna make sure to get PMs out to both of them as well as start a thread. Thanks for helping me as if this was a problem of your own.. I really appreciate it


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> She is so cute! Don't expect too much, so you won't get frustrated. Get a flirtpole and wear her out some.
> So stinking cute! :wub:
> Hopefully you'll find a great club to train with soon.


Haha! Yes she is very cute  I think sometimes I let her cuteness get in the way of disciplining and all  I can't help it... but I'm getting better at resisting


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

The most important thing right now is bonding and trust building with your puppy. Don't worry about "training commands", just show her acceptable and unacceptable behaviors. If she's showing behaviors you want, praise and reward. Try to ignore "bad" behaviors - at least the ones that can be ignored - or say no and walk away. If she chews on her leash, say no and give her a toy. When she chews on her toy, praise her. 

I would really recommend Ian Dunbar's training books, but that's my personal preference. I've learned so much about positive reinforcement, meaning getting puppies to offer behaviors because they want to, not because they're forced to do it. Another trainer I love is Michael Ellis. Tons of free YouTube videos. You don't have to pay for a private trainer, the information is out there. 

When you're trying to teach a behavior and your dog doesn't "get it", then you're not teaching the behavior in a way your dog understands.


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sitz&Platz said:


> The most important thing right now is bonding and trust building with your puppy. Don't worry about "training commands", just show her acceptable and unacceptable behaviors. If she's showing behaviors you want, praise and reward. Try to ignore "bad" behaviors - at least the ones that can be ignored - or say no and walk away. If she chews on her leash, say no and give her a toy. When she chews on her toy, praise her.
> 
> I would really recommend Ian Dunbar's training books, but that's my personal preference. I've learned so much about positive reinforcement, meaning getting puppies to offer behaviors because they want to, not because they're forced to do it. Another trainer I love is Michael Ellis. Tons of free YouTube videos. You don't have to pay for a private trainer, the information is out there.
> 
> When you're trying to teach a behavior and your dog doesn't "get it", then you're not teaching the behavior in a way your dog understands.


You're 100% correct Sitz, theres information all over the web but I cannot pull out dogs and people for her to socialize with.. and thats where I feel she's having a difficulty - socializing. And unfortunately there is SO much information over the web that multiple reliable sources say to do things a certain way, then multiple reliable sources teach to do things in completely another (and they're both opposites of one another)... It's been almost a week and now *I* am feeling overwhelmed by this pup. 

After a 1000 times getting her to NOT climb on my bed, all in different ways (pushing her off, holding her paws firmly when she climbs up etc), about an hour ago she was startled by a pen awkwardly falling off my table and hitting a few things on its way down... *and she jumped up on to my bed while I was half-asleep and in the process scratched my face with her claws.... now it looks like friggin wolverine came for a visit. *

Sighhh.. just another "X" on the board making me think this wasn't a great idea after all... im so upset.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

If you have a puppy and don't find yourself thinking that it was a bad idea, then something is wrong.  With Dexter, I had him tethered to myself for the first few days, which helped a lot. You can crate her, when you are unable to pay attention to her, which I have done with my previous puppies, but not my current one. Is this your first puppy? 

All the things you're mentioning sound normal for a dog her age. As for different training methods, it doesn't matter what you go with, just pick one. For me, positive reinforcement is the fastest way to train a puppy. That doesn't mean you can't correct your dog, you just have to make sure your dog understands commands 100% before you can correct them. 

To teach off, when they jump on the couch/bed, I just move my dog off gently, while giving the command. If they jump up 500 times in a row, then I will have to teach the right behavior 500 times. 

In the picture it looks as if she's on the couch? It can be confusing when you allow them to get on furniture and then you disallow it. I don't allow new puppies on furniture until they are sufficiently trained to only get on when I invite them and to get off as soon as I tell them. It's easy to confuse puppies without clear rules.


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sitz&Platz said:


> In the picture it looks as if she's on the couch? It can be confusing when you allow them to get on furniture and then you disallow it. I don't allow new puppies on furniture until they are sufficiently trained to only get on when I invite them and to get off as soon as I tell them. It's easy to confuse puppies without clear rules.


I knew someone would note that  But the only time she was allowed on that couch was on the 2nd day i got her and only for ab out 15 minutes... every since then - no couch, no bed. 

And yes, this is my first puppy. I'm glad that this sounds normal... although to me it doesn't FEEL normal. I am tryin so hard.. believe me. If repetition is what it'll take then i can certainly try and enforce that.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I wasn't trying to be a smarty pants by saying that. The thing is, you really have to be consistent EVERY time your puppy shows a certain behavior. If he's allowed to do something today, but not the next day, your puppy doesn't understand why. Act like it's Christmas morning when she is doing something right, and correct/redirect bad behaviors nicely. Whatever you teach, be consistent. Raising a puppy is hard work, and this is a great place to come to for advice. That's why I'm here after raising my third puppy right now.  

When I got Dexter, I was prepared for sleepless days and nights, but he turned out to be a miniature genius when it comes to basic training, housebreaking and general house rules. However, that doesn't mean he's a perfect puppy, as I'm not a perfect handler either. 

Just be patient. Consistent repetition is really the key. And when you get frustrated, take a break. There's a lot of joy in owning a puppy, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten another one, knowing what I was getting myself into. I recommended Dunbar to you, not because of his method per se, but because he looks at training from a dog's perspective. His books were very helpful to me, because I corrected my approach to training.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Sitz&Platz said:


> Just be patient. Consistent repetition is really the key. And when you get frustrated, take a break.


 
:thumbup:
The first few weeks can be tough but eventually they "get it".


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

My goodness... this has been so frustrating... Unfortunately, I can't take a "break" as suggested guys. She doesn't stop following me for every second of her life. I can't go to the bathroom, I can't make my food in the kitchen cause she whines to go back in my room where she feels safe, I cant do anything... I left her in the cage for about 25 minutes to shower and finally get a second to myself... and 5 hours later she wont go in her crate voluntarily anymore even though I swear I have done everything word for word what all the professionals have told me to do. its half past midnight and once again im in store for a helluva night. sighhh...


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

elitepilot09 said:


> My goodness... this has been so frustrating... Unfortunately, I can't take a "break" as suggested guys. She doesn't stop following me for every second of her life. I can't go to the bathroom, I can't make my food in the kitchen cause she whines to go back in my room where she feels safe, I cant do anything... I left her in the cage for about 25 minutes to shower and finally get a second to myself... and 5 hours later she wont go in her crate voluntarily anymore even though I swear I have done everything word for word what all the professionals have told me to do. its half past midnight and once again im in store for a helluva night. sighhh...


From what you have described, she sounds like a she is going to be a great dog! All these little things driving you crazy now will make her what she is in the future. She is one of the cutest puppies ever. You keep clarity and consistency in your rules and train one little step at a time as well as continue this bond that you have and her trust in you and eventually you will be doing dishes with her in a long downstay next to you and things like that. I haven't had a shower alone in, ohhhh... nearly nine years. :wild:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This woman is also a board member (Wild Wolf): Dog Training - K9 Instinct - Dog Nutritionist and Dog Trainer in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. K9 Instinct Blog!



Hi there,

I am in KW as well (right behind Fairview Park Mall). My friend Angel (K9 Instinct owner) would be a great source for you. Please contact her.

We also have a small training group (main focus is schH but we train in other venues as well) that meets and your more than welcome to come out and work with us. 

Just contact Angel through her website and she will give you the details.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think we ALL wonder what in the we have done after getting a new puppy!:help:

I researched breeders and planned on getting mine for months - and everyday I ask myself "WHY did I think I needed a puppy again?" OMG she is making me crazy! But she is going to be worth the trouble in the end. I hope. :wub:


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah, yes, the shower. There were many days I couldn't shower until my hubs got home because our dog hated his crate. Are you giving her the world's best treat in there when she goes in? And she never gets that treat elsewhere? We used salmon jerky and chicken livers and even now, when we tell him to go in his crate he'll sit inside and look at you like "And now I get my treat right?" I don't know what you've been doing as far as crate training, but look up some threads on here about it. Things really turned around for my pup and I when he was able to be crated. I could get a break, mentally check out from being a good puppy parent, have time to (gasp!) shower alone and you know, research whatever problem I was having on these boards. It was such a turn around after that. 

Have you just thrown in treats for going in, not staying? At first, we just threw them in he'd get them, and walk out. Several times a day. Then we started closing the door and immediately opening it, then a few seconds of door closing, then 25, then 40, then a minute, then 2 minutes, then 5 minutes. It's a slow process to build up to like a half hour, but once you get there it's a quick jump to say, 3 hours. Have you let her cry it out? Realize that she can wail and throw a tantrum, but that you aren't coming back to get her until she gives you that 30 seconds/ 2 minutes/ etc of quiet? Never let her out if she's crying as then she'll just keep crying, thinking that will et her out. 

And yes, the feeling of "why on earth did I bring this insane creature into my life?" - totally normal.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When Nikon was a puppy he hated going into his crate. Didn't matter if he hadn't eaten in over a day. Also I don't like to "bribe" the dog to go in (I don't throw food in to lure them in, I *will* give treats and praise if they go in on their own). With him I just had to be mean and put him in there. He got over it pretty fast.


----------



## elitepilot09 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hhaha! I can't believe that there are so many people saying that if she doesn't do things that frustrates me, she and things aren't normal  Thats pretty funny... You guys'll be happy to know that after I took out a sweaty old shirt from the laundry basket and put it in her crate, and after taking a nap on the floor with my hand inside the crate while she relaxed in there... she is finally voluntarily going in and out of her crate  And I EVEN BRUSHED MY TEETH WITHOUT HEARING A SINGLE WHINE YEPEEEE :wild:



> Have you just thrown in treats for going in, not staying? At first, we just threw them in he'd get them, and walk out. Several times a day. Then we started closing the door and immediately opening it, then a few seconds of door closing, then 25, then 40, then a minute, then 2 minutes, then 5 minutes. It's a slow process to build up to like a half hour, but once you get there it's a quick jump to say, 3 hours. Have you let her cry it out? Realize that she can wail and throw a tantrum, but that you aren't coming back to get her until she gives you that 30 seconds/ 2 minutes/ etc of quiet? Never let her out if she's crying as then she'll just keep crying, thinking that will et her out.


I've been throwing in treats and bones in there, and if she ever takes em and comes out, I gently pull it out of her mouth and throw it back in... after about 4-5 times of doing this, she figures it out and stays in there 

The process you described for closing the cage door is exactly what I did... I'm happy to say that we've worked it up to almost 45 minutes... albeit with a bita cryin'... but that usually stops after about 20 minutes with a few tiny yelps after that


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

*She is adorable!*

Haha I love this thread! Man it sounds like you have got it fairly easy! Jk but she does sound to be pretty good, she will probably shape up really quick. I know what you mean about being mentally exhausted, the clicker helps us so much (not enough though)! We have a 3.5 month old also and he truly is rebellious because he knows commands and ignores them (super fun!) lol and like you guys he does indeed hate his crate  He rarely ever barks but you put him in there and he acts like your murdering him he barks so much!!! Do you put her in the crate at night to sleep? I wish I could be of any use I am mostly here to get tips myself. Goodluck!


----------

